# 6 months in...how long out?



## LuvMyCanuk (Jan 17, 2010)

If I go to Canada for 6 months, apply to stay another 6 months, but then have to wait for a common-law partner application to go through for PR, how can I stay in Canada legally?

Once I have stayed for that second extended 6 months, is there a time period I have to be OUT of the country before re-entry for another 6? My mom lives in PA and I can always go there for however long I need to be out.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

LuvMyCanuk said:


> If I go to Canada for 6 months, apply to stay another 6 months, but then have to wait for a common-law partner application to go through for PR, how can I stay in Canada legally?
> 
> Once I have stayed for that second extended 6 months, is there a time period I have to be OUT of the country before re-entry for another 6? My mom lives in PA and I can always go there for however long I need to be out.


There is no defined period to be out of the country between "vacation" visits but keep in mind that your re-entry is strictly at the whim of the immigration officer at port of entry.
If after 12 months on "vacation" visas you can't extend further then you must leave the country as your visa has expired.


----------

